# Google- Many Probiotics Don't Deliver Listed Ingredients - HealthNewsDigest.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

HealthNewsDigest.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Many Probiotics Don't Deliver Listed Ingredients**HealthNewsDigest.com*Studies have shown some probiotic strains reduce symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and reduce diarrhea caused by viral infection or antibiotics. *...*New Report Claims That Many Probiotics Provide Fewer Live Cells Than Listed on *...*<nobr>Newsweek</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

